# Bowhunting Contest



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

I was in the bar looking around and they have a team compitition where if you shoot something you send in a picture and you get points. the team with the most points in january wins. Anybody interested, maby we could make it and individual deal.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

shoot anything 
squirrel 
deer 
bobcat
sparrows
raccoon 
but possum is minus 5 points


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

You mean a youth team hunting contest? I would be interested in doing that. If you want any help with it I can help you out with it.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm In!


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

yeah i need some help
this would be neat if we can get it up and going


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm in. I think we should break up into teams depending on how people play. then set up like a scoring thing, where diff animals are worth diff points. Maybe we could get the mods to put it as a sticky? This is a great idea, props to BowBoy78!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

If we can get 20 people we can do 5 teams of four or if we have 15 we can do 5 teams of 3. I would say 1 pt for a deer or coyote, or something similar, 1 point per 4 squirrels, 1 point for 2 raccoons. That way people can't win by shooting 4 squirrels compared to someone with 3 deer.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Ill get in on this. We could have a deer section, then a small game section? be like 50 points for a doe, and for a buck, however many inches he is, minimum of 75 points a buck (if he doesnt score over 75")? just a suggestion.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

we should prolly create a thread for sign ups only...


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> we should prolly create a thread for sign ups only...


Sounds good, when should sign ups end? or should they be able to sign up whenever?


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

id do it.


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

ill do it but i think we have to have a small game section( squirrels, fox, groundhogs, *****) in one section. and have big game in another section(deer, bear, turkey)...just my opinion


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*im in*

heck i will do it! sounds fun!


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Im in


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> If we can get 20 people we can do 5 teams of four or if we have 15 we can do 5 teams of 3. I would say 1 pt for a deer or coyote, or something similar, 1 point per 4 squirrels, 1 point for 2 raccoons. That way people can't win by shooting 4 squirrels compared to someone with 3 deer.


i was thinking way up on the scale like 75 for does and whatever the green score on a buck is the points you get. so basicly if i shot a 153 1/8 it would get 153pts. 20 for squirrel **** and groundhog and stuff like that.

and hey if you find a mod sometime ask if we can get a sticky for the sighn up and then we can have a deadline to sighn up then we can figure out a way to post the points.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I forgot about scoring bucks but that sounds good 75 points for a doe and 75 pts or the score of the buck depending on which is higher. I would say 50 pts for a coyote or turkey and 20 pointas for a squirrel and 35 for a racoon or something else.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I just sent a PM to a mod about making it a sticky.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

Im in


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Mod just replied back and said that he can make it a sticky.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Sounds good, if we need someone to run this, I would be glad to. Should I make a sign up thread? or should we just keep this the sign up thread?


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll make a sign up thread.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I made the sign up thread. Just make one post there so then I can see how many people we have and then split them up into teams. I was thinking have sign ups until next sunday and then i can post teams on sunday night. Any Ideas or suggestions? Any suggestions on organizing the teams?


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

What do you guys think about doing the teams by the bows you shoot? ie. PSE, Hoyt, Bowtech/Diamond, mathews etc. From the sign up it looks possible.


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

how is the scoring going to be done?


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

gobblercrazy said:


> Sounds good, when should sign ups end? or should they be able to sign up whenever?


I would say probably untill we get the amount we need...i guess...?


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> What do you guys think about doing the teams by the bows you shoot? ie. PSE, Hoyt, Bowtech/Diamond, mathews etc. From the sign up it looks possible.


hey i really like that idea!! kinda a little bow brand rivalry... lol


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> hey i really like that idea!! kinda a little bow brand rivalry... lol


sounds fun........


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

x-force hunter said:


> What do you guys think about doing the teams by the bows you shoot? ie. PSE, Hoyt, Bowtech/Diamond, mathews etc. From the sign up it looks possible.


i wouldnt like this i would prefer to just have random teams since its almost garunteed we wont get the same amount from each company


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

sorry x-force but i have ben verry bussy this weekend and havent ben back on at. the 75pts doe and any more on a scoring buck sounds good


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

nice job with the sticky


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> What do you guys think about doing the teams by the bows you shoot? ie. PSE, Hoyt, Bowtech/Diamond, mathews etc. From the sign up it looks possible.


sounds great i think we should go with that
but is diamond and bowtec too broad of a subject or should we put just bowtec


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I haven't decided on how I'm going to do the teams yet but I'm going to make tha last day for signing up Friday and then set up the teams by Sunday. 
Unless there are other ideasI will score as follows, 75pts for doe, 75pts or score of buck which ever is higher, 50pts for a coyote / turkey, 60pts for a pig, 25pts Fox/ Raccoon and similar animals, and 15pts for squirels. 25pts for grouse/ pheasant. Must be shot with a bow and must have picture with bow and yourself to get the points. I am going to divide us into teams of 4. So far we have 21 people so we should get some more by Friday.


----------



## NDbowhunter31 (Mar 28, 2009)

Im in definetly. Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> What do you guys think about doing the teams by the bows you shoot? ie. PSE, Hoyt, Bowtech/Diamond, mathews etc. From the sign up it looks possible.


 I like that idea, or how about friend we would prefer to have, I would want Pa-3d archer and gobbler crazy, and maybe a couple of other friends of mine if we had more than 3 in a group.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

I like the idea of Teams with bow brands. We could have a sign up thread for each bow company?


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Any traditional shooters out there that would be interested in a Traditional team.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

good point i forgot about traditional


----------

